# bosch 1619 evs lift



## stephen800 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi I am new to the world of routing.
I have a bosch 1619 router and have been making hardwood flooring with it.
I sure would like to get a lift kit for it but don't know which one to buy or which one will fit. any help would be great, I don't want to get one that would
not fit the router.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Stephen.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Stephen and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Stephen,

I do not have a 1617 but took a quick look and noticed that Wookpeckers Unilift fits your router. This is assuming that you want one with all the bells and whistles. With a plunge router you could get a universal plate from many sources and make your own. The largest disadvantage (that I know of) with these is that you have to reach under the table or lift the router out of the table to adjust the height. With the full lift you do not. Woodpeckers has a good reputation here. Here's the link to one solution.

Unilift Router Lift

Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the router in question is a 1619 which is a whole different animal from the 1617.


----------



## Diamondman (May 27, 2009)

I have a Bosch 1619 and find that it performs very well in a router table. No lift is necessary, since this router allows you to disable the springs (see the instruction book). With the springs disabled the router will slide up and down easily as long as the plunge control is held down. Releasing the plunge control locks the router approximately where you need it. Then fine adjustments are made using the big knob (this accessory comes with the router and extends the fine adjustment control) until the bit is exactly where you want it. When changing bits, slide the router all the way down and you will have plenty of room to get the bit and wrench in. The Bosch only uses one wrench. This router is not round and will not fit in any of the popular lifts.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well stated Eddie.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike said:


> Jim, the router in question is a 1619 which is a whole different animal from the 1617.


I stand corrected.


----------

